# Sleep apnea and sex drive



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

The sex therapist suggested that based on his tiredness during the day, headaches, snoring and decrease in sex drive maybe my H has sleep apnea. He is looking into getting a sleep study done. 
I did some research online and there are some studies that show SA does cause lower levels of testosterone throughout the night. I had never heard of this. Now I'm just hoping that this is the answer to help him, both for his own health and because it would be nice to get some of his testosterone up! 
Has anyone had experience with SA and lower libido or headaches?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> The sex therapist suggested that based on his tiredness during the day, headaches, snoring and decrease in sex drive maybe my H has sleep apnea. He is looking into getting a sleep study done.
> I did some research online and there are some studies that show SA does cause lower levels of testosterone throughout the night. I had never heard of this. Now I'm just hoping that this is the answer to help him, both for his own health and because it would be nice to get some of his testosterone up!
> Has anyone had experience with SA and lower libido or headaches?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In a word: yes. Sleep apnea is when you stop breathing for a short period of time when sleeping. When you don't breathe, you don't get oxygen. When your brain is starved of oxygen for short periods of time, you can get headaches...Also, the loss of oxygen due to the apnea causes the sleep to not be restful. Also, yes, you do have a lower libido. Do you want sex when you're tired...ALWAYS tired? When you have headaches? I have been there myself, and we believe my husband has sleep apnea. He has a sleep study scheduled in a week. I need tog et another one done because I have been without my machine for about... 5+ years, and not because the doctor said I no longer needed it. Anyway, to answer your question...yes, those things definitely can fit.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband has sleep apnea AND a lowER drive. So yes the two can be connected. Mine did a sleep study and has a CPAP machine.

.........it's presently collecting dust in a box somewhere. I think he wore it 3 times before giving up. LOL

In typical TAM style I've stood my ground and not let him use this as yet another excuse as to why he can't/won't have sex. If I'm truly important to him he will make the effort regardless of WHY he's got a lower libido than me.

It's working. 

PS this is just one of about a dozen reasons why my husband's libido is/was low. I've systematically dealt with each and every one of his problems and I'm not done yet. 

I'm so onto him. LOL


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I have sleep apnea but still have a sex drive. The only thing that keep me awake sometimes is the fact I'll be intimate later.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I have sleep apnea but still have a sex drive. The only thing that keep me awake sometimes is the fact I'll be intimate later.


Ok, you have sleep apnea, but do you use a cpap/bipap machine now? Or were you just diagnosed? Or do you just go without the machine?

Mavash, why won't your husband use his machine? It takes more than a handful of uses to get used to it, but once you do...you can get less than 8 hours of sleep and STILL feel well-rested!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

The machine gave me nose bleeds and left mouth dry. Looking into a better machine but currently sleeping with nothing. Tired almost all day and wake up 4 or 5 times a night.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> The machine gave me nose bleeds and left mouth dry. Looking into a better machine but currently sleeping with nothing. Tired almost all day and wake up 4 or 5 times a night.


Ahhh, yea, I had dry mouth in the beginning until I got a chin strap to keep my mouth shut lol. I started out with the mask, but switched to the nasal pillows, and I did have to use Vaseline, I think, to keep my nose from bleeding for awhile. Once I got the nasal pillows, was MUCH better! My mom, I think, still has a mask, but my dad has the pillows now.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm going that if he is diagnosed he will work through the awkwardness of the cpap. I think he's just tired of being tired and having headaches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

I had problems with feeling "woozy" 3 years ago (I was 47, in good health, sex was fine.) My GP did an at-home sleepy study and found that I stopped breathing 20 times every night (I don't even SNORE, per my wf.) After a week on a CPAP machine, the wooziness went away and my energy bounced back. It took a couple of tries with masks (because of my sleep style - flip-flopping.) I settled on nasal pillows. As a nice side effect, I don't get colds or allergies anymore, and I have more energy for my sex life.
Make your dude find a mask that works and it will be WIN/WIN for him (and you!)


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What annoys me is he has been to an ENT, neurologist and his GP and it took a sex therapist to ask him
about this first?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Mavash, why won't your husband use his machine?


He says it's uncomfortable and I'm not saying a word. He's a big boy. When he gets sick and tired of being sick and tired he'll do something about it. And not a minute sooner I assure you. 

I'm the one that pushed him to get the sleep study and I regret it now. Total waste of $$$.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I was diagnosed with severe sleep apnea and was immideately given treatment which included a cpap machine. I never once lost my desire to have sex less than 4 times a week.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> The sex therapist suggested that based on his tiredness during the day, headaches, snoring and decrease in sex drive maybe my H has sleep apnea. He is looking into getting a sleep study done.
> I did some research online and there are some studies that show SA does cause lower levels of testosterone throughout the night. I had never heard of this. Now I'm just hoping that this is the answer to help him, both for his own health and because it would be nice to get some of his testosterone up!
> Has anyone had experience with SA and lower libido or headaches?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting. Makes sense. Not getting proper sleep does impact T levels.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have this condition and it does not affect my drive.


----------

